# Help with chicks!



## brookeee2013 (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay so I have a 2 day old chick and he is the one who had the tumor thing. It is now gone but I've noticed that he seems to be a lot weaker than the others. And that he doesn't have much use of his left leg. What should I do? Will he get stronger? Another thing, there was a chick that was not hatching very well so 24 hours later I helped it out. I got it halfway out but it was even too weak for that. Now he's in the incubator laying on a towel just chirping. Not making any effort to move around. Is this normal? Will he get stronger? Also, his belly is like a bubble. There was a lot of blood in his egg. Everytime he chirps, it's like part of his umbilical cord comes out. This is my first time hatching and I've already lost one and I don't wanna lose another ):


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This little chick sounds malformed. Euthanasia might be your best option. Blood?!?! Maybe post some pics to help us help you. Doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

With his belly being like a bubble it sounds like it needed longer in the egg and that it hasn't fully absorbed the yolk and will be week as not fully formed and with a lot of blood too think this may be the case i think you will loose it :-( keep us informed


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

keep him warm & hope for the best
i hate to say it but most problem chicks were the ones that were "helped"
i'm not saying you should not ever help
just saying there is a much better chance that 
a helped chick will have some kind of problems


good luck
piglett


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

brookeee2013 said:


> Okay so I have a 2 day old chick and he is the one who had the tumor thing. It is now gone but I've noticed that he seems to be a lot weaker than the others. And that he doesn't have much use of his left leg. What should I do? Will he get stronger? Another thing, there was a chick that was not hatching very well so 24 hours later I helped it out. I got it halfway out but it was even too weak for that. Now he's in the incubator laying on a towel just chirping. Not making any effort to move around. Is this normal? Will he get stronger? Also, his belly is like a bubble. There was a lot of blood in his egg. Everytime he chirps, it's like part of his umbilical cord comes out. This is my first time hatching and I've already lost one and I don't wanna lose another ):


Guessing both are dead by now but if not you should "cull" them! I find the easiest and fastest way to dispatch a day old chick or those up to a couple of weeks old is to simply snap their neck. By placing the chicks neck between the index finger and thumb then "pinch" you can quickly dispatch them!


----------

